# Hand excavator?



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

dennis43 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a small small, thin area on top of a hill (no type of access for any heavy machinery), that I need to dig out...the problem is the earth is clay like, so it is very tiring by hand, even after the rain.
> 
> ...




http://counciltool.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/ffsh0ss388fss.jpg


You're welcome.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

See if something like this is available for rent in your area.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a buddy rent one of these once (can't recall which model) and he was pleased.
https://www.ditchwitch.com/mini-skid-steer


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

What do you mean "dig out"? How deep? How wide?

You can rent gas powered tillers and post hole diggers and trenchers. They qualify as hand held. But you've got to describe the project a little better.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

BIG Johnson said:


> http://counciltool.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/ffsh0ss388fss.jpg
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


Ayuh,.... A few of those, a few pick-axes, maybe a wheelbarrow or 2,...

Then invite the local high school football team to yer pizza party,....


----------



## dennis43 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone....mini excavators and trenchers are no good as its on the side of a steep hill/mountain...but thanks for your suggestions anyway!

abrowning...its a tight space about 2.5 feet wide and maybe 3-4 feet deep between 2 rocks...I cant explain better without a recent picture which I dont have....so sorry for being vague...I'll have a look at some tillers and post hole diggers anyway, so thanks for that

big johnson and bondo...ha ha tried that already, clay soil is too hard, space is too cramped and the steep hill makes it way to hard...I am using a hand pickaxe sort of thing its effective but too slow and laborious on the clay soil.

Anyway...I was just 'fishing' about for any better ideas....so I guess I gotta keep doing the 'hand job'


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

There are times when even the big contractors must shift to hand digging like near buried pipes and cables, and they go to a labor pool to hire temporary day laborers. I've never hired any but have worked on job sites with them and frankly they are worth every penny, they eat tough jobs for breakfast. And the agency they come from carries all of their insurance.

Bud


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

I just stumbled across this:

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...Sale&utm_source=flipp&utm_medium=flyer_mobile


I think it will do the job.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...4zUAhXK7YMKHS8tAuIQMwhYKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8

You can rent a smallish hack hammer with shovel attachment. It's still heavy but it will loosen up clay. . Also get your self a digging bar.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Justin has the right idea, a shovel like this 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-4-1-2-in-x-17-in-Hammer-Steel-SDS-max-Clay-Spade-HS1922/100180871 driven by a rotary hammer (in hammer mode)
of course.


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

Pavement Buster (aka Jackhammer) with a spade shovel bit did the trick for me. Highly recommended to dig/loosen hard clay soil for easy shovel removal.


----------



## jessesandy (Dec 17, 2015)

If it's practical on your hillside, use a two man gas powered post hole digger from the rental store. Rental machines usually overpowered/oversized so you can get a 3 ft. deep hole in one shoot. Maybe not a 4 ft. deep hole, though.


----------



## milanbates (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi,
Would you be so kind to give me more detailes about this machine and have you used it please?
I will need one but I am based in UK.
Milan


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I often use a Bosch Bull dog Hammer drill with a spade bit.

It works great in clay for small digging..... chips away lumps of clay... that i often just throw out of the hole by hand. Also good in decomposed granite... but that you have to shovel out.

Lot easier than swinging a pick...

Good luck


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

...................................................................................................


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

A Vermeer tracked self propelled trencher should get the job done.


https://www.gappower.com/Rent-a-24-...atesville-PA-and-Chester-County-PA/item/TRE24


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Digging bar? That’s what I use to dig thru the clay around here... they don’t bother with those 2 man augers around here.. they can’t get through the clay.. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bully-T...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COfo39fasdwCFZJUAQodlJ8PuA


----------

